# Cost of electricity



## ship (Aug 18, 2004)

Given a 4,000 watt load on 24 hours a day and an actual cost of $0.06 per kWh:

Kw = Kilowatt - a measure of electrical power (watts) equal to 1,000 watts. In G.E. descriptions, also “M” is used cf. 1M/T12/CL.

kWh = Kilowatt Hour, The standard measure of electrical energy and the tipical billing unit used by utilities for electricity use. A 100-watt lamp operated for 10 hours consumes 1000 watt-hours or 1 kilowatt hour. If the utility charges $0.10 / kWh, than the electricity cost for the 10 hours of operation would be 10 cents. (GE Catalog)

How much does it cost per day to run these lights? 


This is one that came up at work today to which I gave the info out on how to determine, but was way to busy in doing an 8 hour project in 5 hours to sit down and do the math for the person that asked. (My constant dumb as a box of rocks “best friend” when he needs something he should know.) Last week on a different project it was a question of how many Lumens a 8' high output fluorescent tube gave out. But than it was discovered that the LED fixtures to replace them gave candlepower in having a directional beam not Lumens thus I had to find that conversion chart which only halfway works as a conversion. Again too busy to do the math for those making the commission much less paid to figure it out. Given it's what such people get paid to know how to do anyway. I know this stuff why don’t you given it’s what you do for a living the constant question in my head. I fix stuff and buy lamps, the designers answer client questions and sell the product. Life should be so well defined.
It was unfortunately beyond the ability of the designer and the young college kid he asked to do the math for him, thus it is still un-answered. Anyone like story problems? There is a 55 story condo wishing to know how much his design will cost - ya think? I’m curious but not enough to put any time into it.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 1, 2004)

$5.76. Just take the 4000 watts = 4 kW * 24 hrs = 96 kWh * 0.06 cents = $5.76 / day.


----------



## Radman (Sep 2, 2004)

Finally, math is paying off.


----------



## cambo1000 (Sep 3, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I tried to use this same idea to see if moving lights (CMY movers) are cheaper than conventionals with gels in them...
I added up the cost of every colored (gelled) light in our sanctuary to run for the entire life of the bulb, then the cost of the bulb to replace. 
It only came to like $3000...the cost of one CMY mover...dang it.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 4, 2004)

$7.68 Australian Dollars (based on the current exchange rates)


----------



## Radman (Sep 5, 2004)

cambo1000 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I tried to use this same idea to see if moving lights (CMY movers) are cheaper than conventionals with gels in them...
> I added up the cost of every colored (gelled) light in our sanctuary to run for the entire life of the bulb, then the cost of the bulb to replace.
> It only came to like $3000...the cost of one CMY mover...dang it.



Did that include enough gel of EVERY color for every light, labor costs, time, replacement gels, and electricity? Probobly not. I should try tht approach!


----------



## cambo1000 (Sep 5, 2004)

yeah it was for every colored fixture, but the cost of gels was only like $50 or something...
But yes, that included all that....


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 17, 2004)

were learning aboot that stuff in electronics. i found out today(well i calculated) it cost $.10 kw/h. to run just our cove lights for one hour it costs $2.40. we have 24 1000w elipsoilds so thats 24000w. thats just our coves, not 1,2, or 3 electrics and trees. id figure out our house but im not sure whats what. id guess it costs some where over $40 to ruin our lights for one show. which most people home bills are less than $60.


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 27, 2004)

lol nice work mayhem, too bad its only of benefit to the two of us in aud!


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks - I was waiting for a response from yourself. Although, I think that there are a few (albeit quiet) Aussies on the site now.


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 27, 2004)

didnt we used to have a post that only australians posted in, maybe we need another one to suss everyone out lol


----------

